# Snow Plow job sheet (Help needed)



## JD SNOW (Nov 27, 2008)

New to this site. Does anyone have a job sheet they would be willing to share that shows like time in the job, how much salt used for that specific property and so on. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Make it simple.
Property__________________
Time in Time out
_______ _______ Truck
_______ _______ Skid
_______ _______ Power broom/4wheeler
_______ _______ Shovel/snowblower
_______ _______ Salt on walks # bags
_______ _______ Salt on lot tons
_______ _______ Dump truck
_______ _______ Loader
Name__________________
anyproblem with equipment?
was it fixed?


----------



## JD SNOW (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the help.


----------

